# New member. New Collector.



## paulyshobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have been a collector all my life (25 years), I love vintage toys and video games. It was only recently when I got into train collecting. I went to a local auction and got about 200 different trains/cars/models (HO, N and O scale) from an early Lionel set to a newer N scale Athearn set.

I haven't started a layout yet as I am currently renovating my basement to make an office and my back room will have my Slot Car track and My Train layout.

Anyway, I have a question. In the lot of trains I bought, I got this item that I can't figure out what it's for. It says Trainpower Pacematic. I have included a picture, hopefully someone can help me out.

I look forward to chatting with you all and learning as much as I can.

Paul


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

From the look of it, I'm guessing it's a variable output for a DC supply using the internal logic in the box.

Google is your friend, from another forum...

http://www.zealot.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107166



> I believe the Pacematic was manufactured by the late Peter J. Thorne, author of Practical Electronic Projects for Model Railroaders (Kalmbach, 1974).
> I thought it was described in the book, but it's only pictured.
> I have a couple of them.
> The switches are direction, momentum/normal and brake. Set for momentum, there is a delay on acceleration and the brake switch works. The brake switch is off in the middle, moderate to one side and emergency to the other side.
> ...


----------



## paulyshobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot.. I did a google search but I guess I wasn't thorough enough!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## paulyshobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's another question.... How do I go about finding who makes some of these trains? There seem to be no manufacturer markings on some of them. Shall I head to google again?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you can post pictures in the appropriate forums here for the scale in question, you might just find someone that knows the specific models you hae.


----------

